# Caring Canines



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

My rescue is now 16 months old (guesstimate). Within the first day of his arrival, I realized he wasn't keen on all dogs. He was only 4 months old when I got him. 

He adores people. Will go to anyone -- gals, guys, kids...but doesn't feel the same about his fellow canines. He likes some dogs and lunges at others. I can find no reason for his dislike of some dogs. 

The problem is that I wanted to start taking him to local nursing homes with a Caring Canines program. Told he will be great with the people. However, since there may be other dogs, he must get along or ignore other canines. This is a problem since I can never tell which dog he's okay with until after they meet. 

Suggestions?


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

I think dog obedience training with a reputable trainer that offers individual training would be a great start. :thumbsup: I would also make sure the trainer has a lot experience with toy breeds. :thumbsup: Then you can look into the Canine Good Citizen program. I know some facilities require CGC certification. I am sure others here will have some good advice and suggestions as well, but this is what worked well for us at least! :w00t:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Aviannah's Mom said:


> I think dog obedience training with a reputable trainer that offers individual training would be a great start. :thumbsup: I would also make sure the trainer has a lot experience with toy breeds. :thumbsup: Then you can look into the Canine Good Citizen program. I know some facilities require CGC certification. I am sure others here will have some good advice and suggestions as well, but this is what worked well for us at least! :w00t:


I have a rescue that came with a lot of baggage. She was scared of everything people and dogs. I started taking her to obedience and agility classes and it really helped her self-confidence. You do need to check out the facility and instructors since a lot of the classes have really big dogs and your little guy might be overwhelmed. Go and observe and talk to the instructors first. Training to let know him you are there to protect him will give him the confidence he needs not to be aggressive.


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

Thank you for the suggestion of the trainer. I took him for group training and he did well. There was only one dog that he'd bark at. He was fine with all the others. And he eventually accepted that dog being around him. 

Unfortunately, I travel a lot and he only made 4 of the 6 training sessions. Your idea of private training makes sense. With luck I can get classes around our travel sessions. Thinking of making up a tee-shirt that says, "Have Maltese. Will Travel" He loves to travel. Pull out the luggage and he does a happy dance.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Happinesstogo said:


> Thank you for the suggestion of the trainer. I took him for group training and he did well. There was only one dog that he'd bark at. He was fine with all the others. And he eventually accepted that dog being around him.
> 
> Unfortunately, I travel a lot and he only made 4 of the 6 training sessions. Your idea of private training makes sense. With luck I can get classes around our travel sessions. Thinking of making up a tee-shirt that says, "Have Maltese. Will Travel" He loves to travel. Pull out the luggage and he does a happy dance.


:aktion033: Great to hear he did well! :aktion033: This breed is simply amazing :wub: and packed with so much (let's just call it) "personality" into one little body! :w00t:


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

Funny you mention the big dogs. The dog my little guy had trouble with was a a Mastiff-Saint Bernard mix. 

BTW, the large dog was really sweet, but it took a couple of classes before my Malti-mix accepted this dog. Thanks for mentioning size might matter. 

A trainer told me that he might be fearful of Border Collies because they will stare at other dogs, which other dogs will consider confrontational. Whisp's best buddy is a Border Collie and he never had problems with this dog. I mentioned to the owner of the Border Collie and she noted that her dog never states down Whispy, but does stare down some dogs when they are even a block away. Dog psychology is sure interesting. 

Lainie


----------

